# Handover of new GT-R



## gadger (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi
Just taken delivery of new GT-R from Newcastle and I am deeply dissappointed with the whole thing. Can I ask everyone else how their handover went and did anyone get keyrings, flowers etc that you would normally expect when buying a new car. I think Nissan (and their dealers) are out of their depth when it comes to customer service on this kind of car


----------



## jrinns (Jun 6, 2009)

Ive heard there none of that on these cars as the dealers dont make enough?


----------



## jonh (May 15, 2009)

gadger said:


> Hi
> Just taken delivery of new GT-R from Newcastle and I am deeply dissappointed with the whole thing. Can I ask everyone else how their handover went and did anyone get keyrings, flowers etc that you would normally expect when buying a new car. I think Nissan (and their dealers) are out of their depth when it comes to customer service on this kind of car


I had a good handover experience

Couple of hours, full explanation of the car, introduction to the service manager and technicians

And a big bouquet of flowers for the wife

All in all I was very happy (oh and they collected me from Edinburgh train station and drove me out to the dealers)

Jon


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

My God guys, stop nagging, you bought a fantastic car. Tell us about the car, not whether you got some flowers or not. Excuse me for sounding harsh but I'm waiting for this car now for almost 2 years and somebody who got his car's only comment is about the handover experience really gets me going. Buy a lexus, drives like shit but the handover experience is top notch. 


Rant over.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

gadger said:


> Hi
> Just taken delivery of new GT-R from Newcastle and I am deeply dissappointed with the whole thing. Can I ask everyone else how their handover went and did anyone get keyrings, flowers etc that you would normally expect when buying a new car. I think Nissan (and their dealers) are out of their depth when it comes to customer service on this kind of car


Go a florist for flowers.


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> My God guys, stop nagging, you bought a fantastic car. Tell us about the car, not whether you got some flowers or not. Excuse me for sounding harsh but I'm waiting for this car now for almost 2 years and somebody who got his car's only comment is about the handover experience really gets me going. Buy a lexus, drives like shit but the handover experience is top notch.
> 
> 
> Rant over.


Agree if the rant is over flowers / key rings etc.... You should however get the information on running in / MFD / equipment etc... Personally I could'n wait to get the hell out of there and DRIVE the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## gadger (Mar 30, 2008)

*tomgtr*

If you have waited 2 years you should expect to be treated well when you get the car. How would you feel if someone buying a micra got their car and you had to hang about waiting? You are right it would not happen in a Lexus showroom and it just shows me that Nissan should stick to selling cars for the masses and if they want to sell cars at £50k plus then they should create a separate dealer network or a new marque


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

You are right - on both counts.

1) You should receive flowers for the wife (if married). Minor touch, but as we can all see highly appreciated.

2) They have formed HPC's to "LOOK" after its GTR customers. Clearly, this isn't enough.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

gadger said:


> If you have waited 2 years you should expect to be treated well when you get the car. How would you feel if someone buying a micra got their car and you had to hang about waiting? You are right it would not happen in a Lexus showroom and it just shows me that Nissan should stick to selling cars for the masses and if they want to sell cars at £50k plus then they should create a separate dealer network or a new marque



I can imagine waiting for those normal folks pissed you off. Hope they did not cough near you? 

FYI, Nissan has a more upmarket brand, Infinity. If the buying experience and keeping away from the peasants is that much more important than the car itself this might just be your brand. 

Rant 2 over, giving up on this thread now. Your fist 2 posts on this forum are not very positive mate. Hope yu will have more positive feedback on the car itself.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Another one around Newcastle, I like it!  Hope to see you out and about mate


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

gadger said:


> Hi
> Just taken delivery of new GT-R from Newcastle and I am deeply dissappointed with the whole thing. Can I ask everyone else how their handover went and did anyone get keyrings, flowers etc that you would normally expect when buying a new car. I think Nissan (and their dealers) are out of their depth when it comes to customer service on this kind of car


Not Good enough ! I wonder what Nissan would say to that shoddy lack of care ?

I for one want Good Customer Service and that includes a Good Handover which is part of all the ownership experience and Yes some nice Flowers for my lovely wife would be much appreciated and if they can make me feel as if they apprecaite my custom that would be nice too, if they fail on this then my money walks to those that will treat me right and proper. Thats my two penneth worth :blahblah:

Roll on September :smokin:

CJ


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

jonh said:


> I had a good handover experience
> 
> Couple of hours, full explanation of the car, introduction to the service manager and technicians
> 
> ...


I second that, Exact same as above
I cannot fault my HPC one little bit 
they have been more than helpful over the last year


----------



## gadger (Mar 30, 2008)

THANKS guys
Just wanted to confirm my experience was not the norm. Everybody except TOMgtr seems to agree a bit of customer service is needed. I will now take up the battle with the dealer. For those who have not taken delivery, fantastic car, do not put up with second rate customer care.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

We dont want much do we !!??
A car that can pi55 all over porkers, ferrari's & lambo's for 55k & we also want flowers, coffee & a 2 hour chat!! Get real..
Take the car, get the **** out of the dealer, read the manual & enjoy..
I for one have bought many 'prestige' new cars & rarely have been treated to all this crap you think you deserve, infact I got the best customer service when I bought my daughter a citroen C1 (still no flowers tho!!)


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

gadger said:


> Hi
> Just taken delivery of new GT-R from Newcastle and I am deeply dissappointed with the whole thing. Can I ask everyone else how their handover went and did anyone get keyrings, flowers etc that you would normally expect when buying a new car. I think Nissan (and their dealers) are out of their depth when it comes to customer service on this kind of car



Sad case of the wrong type of person buying this car ,sorry but you sound like a dick :sadwavey:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Flowers - Nope
Champagne - No
2 Hour chat - I don't think so
Going over controls - No thanks, I've driven cars before
Any of the above necessary - Hell no!

Just give me the keys, i'm outta here! See you in 1200 miles! :smokin:


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

Theres a level of insecurity in someone if they want their arse kissing when picking up a car. Ive never heard of flowers for the wife when picking up a car, seems a bit perverse to me. Where does it end?, getting your shoes cleaned?? Personally, I like the informal lack of bulls**t approach from Middlehursts. It seems to be run by people who know how to change the oil and who care about motorsport. All I want when I pick up the car is:
1. Its on time and clean.
2. I dont want to wait for 2 hours when I get there - its just me, Ive got the attention span of a 2 year old.
3. Id really appreciate seeing a car on the ramps and talking to the mechanics about the car. Id rather spend my time in the garage rather than the showroom.
4. A very quick 10 minute tour of the controls ONLY to discuss the unique controls within the GTR.

After picking up this stupendous, modern, warp drive car, I really hope my overriding thoughts are not flowers!! Any way, Im not taking the wife to pick it up, Im taking my black labrador. Do you think they will give him a bone??


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

...or a studded GTR collar. I think Im onto something here, GTR branded pet accessories...


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

It's a strange one this, I can see both sides.However, hypothetically if I owned the dealership,I'd think from a business side of things, 30 quids worth of flowers or the like for the partner would go down well as a nice touch and good PR?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well it is and it isn't strange. Personally I would consider it poor service if I wasn't taken around the car and given the briefing one would expect. However I certainly wouldn't think that the whole Nissan network was out of their depth because I didn't get a bunch of flowers.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

A few images from my Handover at Marshalls by Phil yesterday. It was very informative. Just need to get some miles on it now.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> Flowers - Nope
> Champagne - No
> 2 Hour chat - I don't think so
> Going over controls - No thanks, I've driven cars before
> ...


As above, plus the trip to Silverstone and a nice helmet was all the thanks i needed for buying a Nissan.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Howsie said:


> Well it is and it isn't strange. Personally I would consider it poor service if I wasn't taken around the car and given the briefing one would expect. However I certainly wouldn't think that the whole Nissan network was out of their depth because I didn't get a bunch of flowers.


Agreed.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

sjc said:


> It's a strange one this, I can see both sides.However, hypothetically if I owned the dealership,I'd think from a business side of things, 30 quids worth of flowers or the like for the partner would go down well as a nice touch and good PR?


Shouldnt be difficult should it 
+ who knows if i get a Good handover / Bunch of flowers for my Wife and just simple Good Customer service throughout and if this means kissing my Ass then thats up to them (im not asking) lol 
Then my Son & Wife will quite possibly bring there business to them :thumbsup: 
Yes please Mr Dealer we would like to buy a New 370Z (My Son wants one bad) and a Squashy whatever they are called lol

Good Business sense I would say :thumbsup::clap: 

Roll on September

CJ


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

lool, I sent the payment, come to my dealer, took the keys in office and let's go 

10 minutes


----------



## gadger (Mar 30, 2008)

*missing the point*

Some members seem to be missing the point. I am not bothered about a £5 bunch of flowers from the local garage forecourt, but I do expect to be treated well when I have waited for over a year to collect my car. I had an appointment and the salesman left me unattended for nearly an hour whilst he handed somebody else their car (not a GT-R). I may be old fashioned but I do not count that as good customer service. If you are happy to put up with crap service then that is up to you. To me £55k is a lot of money. 

On a more positive note the car itself was well prepared and is starting to grow on me but I am pootling around in it at the moment. Can't wait to unleash the beast within.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

gadger said:


> Some members seem to be missing the point. I am not bothered about a £5 bunch of flowers from the local garage forecourt, but I do expect to be treated well when I have waited for over a year to collect my car. I had an appointment and the salesman left me unattended for nearly an hour whilst he handed somebody else their car (not a GT-R). I may be old fashioned but I do not count that as good customer service. If you are happy to put up with crap service then that is up to you. To me £55k is a lot of money.
> 
> On a more positive note the car itself was well prepared and is starting to grow on me but I am pootling around in it at the moment. Can't wait to unleash the beast within.


Gadger, waiting over an hour is totally and utterly unacceptable, waiting 10 mins plus would really piss me off tbh. I'm never late for anything and i find it really annoying when people cannot stick to schedule.

That said, this was not portrayed in your original post. Flowers and keyrings seemed to be your gripe. 

Middlehurst did provide keyrings however, yes got sat in the car talked through a few controls, but to be honest all i wanted to do was drive the bloody thing. So it was a case of ffs, stfu and give me the keys .............please.

Flowers i did not get. That said Middlehurst knew i collecting by myself, had they thought i was bringing the wife, yes it would of been a nice touch.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

To be fair, you did mention flowers in your original post, and personally although a customer doesn't "need" them it's simply common sense as a feel good factor i.e. there quite likely wouldn't be a thread on this very subject.
Probably the mention of someone picking up a "Micra" didn't come across very well, and you probably didn't intend it to appear that way either!
And yes, payinga lot of money should entitle you to some decent customer service/feel good factor, but the same applies to the person buying the Micra.
I have no doubt that if I had kept my order, and bought from Marshalls, I'd have had nothing but praise for them. Anyway, at least you've got a bloody great car..........


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I agree by the way that waiting for an hour is unacceptable, but same goes for the person buying a Micra. But let's not be too big headed about spending 55K on this car. Any competitor of this car bar the z06 is double the price or more. Surely this price difference is not all due to worse interior trim etc. And with the HPC tour, helmet and day at Nurburg or Silverstone I think we have been treated very well. As for me, I'm very happy with my HPC (mod junkies they are). Sadly no experience with handover yet, but can imagine I'm out of there in no time. Have read the PDF version of the manual front to back already anyway!

I honestly hope once all the people have pre-ordered this car took finally delivery we can concentrate on driving/modding the car in stad of concentrating on handover experiences, fuel economy, warant issues etc. 

Roll on erm July I hope!!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

gadger said:


> Some members seem to be missing the point. I am not bothered about a £5 bunch of flowers from the local garage forecourt, but I do expect to be treated well when I have waited for over a year to collect my car. I had an appointment and the salesman left me unattended for nearly an hour whilst he handed somebody else their car (not a GT-R). I may be old fashioned but I do not count that as good customer service. If you are happy to put up with crap service then that is up to you. To me £55k is a lot of money.
> 
> On a more positive note the car itself was well prepared and is starting to grow on me but I am pootling around in it at the moment. Can't wait to unleash the beast within.


Ah yes, missing the point you didn't make in your original post.


----------



## gadger (Mar 30, 2008)

*Sorry to Howsie*

Sorry was p***ed when I wrote first rant


----------



## RS54 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Handover*

Picked up my silver,premium GT-R from Phil on Friday evening. Phil was happy spending as long as I wanted on the car with me and i got a thorough orientation of the car. The car looked absolutely immaculate. As to any freebies, none expected and got none! Phil is absolutely first class. As to the car- I have come from a 911 C4S and I must say the GT-R is truly stunning-looks great and feels very very special. Have already developed a bond with it. Finding the current running in a tad frustrating. However, am delighted with the choice of car and am really pleased I chose one of these over a 911 or an R8!
Fabulous and have only done 150 miles in it, already adore it...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If you want flowers/freebies/blow jobs, go buy a Mercedes or a Porker.

Their dealers love showering you with pointless arse kissing.

Go and enjoy your bloody car. Considering we've all waited so long for them, who gives a monkey's bollock about bloody flowers.

The most important thing for me at handover was the car. Nothing else. The car made me feel special, I didnt need unnecessary platitudes to help me along.


But then again, I bought the car, for the car. Nothing else mattered....


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

bizarre....you sound a bit up your own [email protected] suppose they didn't even have rose petals for you to walk on..... weird....who wants flowers stinking out their new car anyway?


----------



## bhrd (Jun 17, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> bizarre....you sound a bit up your own [email protected] suppose they didn't even have rose petals for you to walk on..... weird....who wants flowers stinking out their new car anyway?


There are some odd individuals on here judging by the posts in this thread, yes the car is fantastic, yes the handovers are very detailed.

However back to the op it costs a dealer perhaps £15 to throw in a GTR keyring, £30 to throw in a bunch of flowers and a bottle of champers, or £80 to throw in a set of mats. I dont think I have ever asked to pay for a set of mats before on any tvr, amg, bmw m, porsche 911 or Ferrari i've bought.

Most high end dealers realised years ago that by giving up a miniscule amount of the margin they make on sale (certainly less than 1/100th of their profit margin) that they significantly increase client loyalty and will be more likely to make further sales.

Whilst the waiting lists are long and the market strong it probably doesnt matter, but its a relatively short term view.

Bennno


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

It does seem that some HPCs are giving flowers, clothing etc. Westovers certainly have while most don't.
I actually gave Phil and Dave a bottle of Champers each as I was so impressed with them.:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bhrd said:


> There are some odd individuals on here judging by the posts in this thread, yes the car is fantastic, yes the handovers are very detailed.
> 
> However back to the op it costs a dealer perhaps £15 to throw in a GTR keyring, £30 to throw in a bunch of flowers and a bottle of champers, or £80 to throw in a set of mats. I dont think I have ever asked to pay for a set of mats before on any tvr, amg, bmw m, porsche 911 or Ferrari i've bought.
> 
> ...


You think the dealers make over £10,000 profit on each GT-R sale?! 

I've bought £160k Ferraris and never received any freebies or flowers and didn't expect any.

As already mentioned, the Race Academy day and Arai race helmet were better freebies than I ever expected buying a Nissan.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bhrd said:


> that they significantly increase client loyalty and will be more likely to make further sales.


So a bunch of flowers and a keyring will make you "brand loyal" to Nissan such that you'll go and buy your missus a Micra next?

Don't think so buddy.


What's far more important for me here is after sales care. That is were you find out what dealers are made of, and can make or break your car ownership.

Not whether they shower you with pointless platitudes when you pick the car up.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess from some of the comments on this thread ... where it does not appear to be important or a priority to some to receive good service ...e.g just drive the B.....dy car out and enjoy type comments .....Is it No wonder Car Dealers in the UK are the worse for Not providing Customers with what they deserve (Good Customer Service) Car dealers/franchises need a damn good shake up and start focusing on what is important, and what will bring the customer back through his/her door to spend more money.

Industries go broke for taking Customers forgranted ....ummm sounds familiar:sadwavey:

Roll on September :clap:

CJ


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

gadger said:


> Sorry was p***ed when I wrote first rant


Stella has a lot to answer for in the sub-forum!


----------



## gadger (Mar 30, 2008)

Car getting better and the handover experience fading - roll on 1200 miles then as charles charlie says we will see how good the service is


----------



## bhrd (Jun 17, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> You think the dealers make over £10,000 profit on each GT-R sale?!
> 
> I've bought £160k Ferraris and never received any freebies or flowers and didn't expect any.
> 
> As already mentioned, the Race Academy day and Arai race helmet were better freebies than I ever expected buying a Nissan.



Not £10k but I expect a dealer would probably make circa £4-4.6k on any GTR sale, plus a reasonable bit on top in servicing revenues from a client over a 3yr term.

Nobody expects any extras, as above its just a nice thing which good dealerships do as an unexpected thank you and has been proven to promote client loyalty. BMW used to charge for floormats and then realised that all it does is p somebody off that has just shelled out a massive wedge on a new car - Nissan ought to take this on board as a minimum.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> If you want .... blow jobs, go buy a Mercedes or a Porker.
> 
> ..


Can I get hand relief for a test drive then?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Can I get hand relief for a test drive then?


You do have to ask _*very*_ nicely.....


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I received a massive bunch of flowers when I bought my wife a Citroen C3. The car was shit, the dealer was shit and the whole experience was shit. But I got a bunch of flowers so I'll be back there soon!.
Trackday (which, by the way, is 10 times better than any trackday you'll get from buyagift etc.) free top of the range helmet, all the books and info etc. etc. What the hell do you want for a 55K car that will spank almost anything?. I know, you want your arse kissing.

Jeez.


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*My handover experience at Westovers*

Well, interesting thread. Not wanting to get into what is or isnt good customer experience, BUT, Westovers have been as informative through the ordering process as they could, and on my day of collection, Gerard called in advance to say his previous handover was running a little late and did i mind. Not at all, got the chance to sit and drool over the showroom GTR and my two small boys happily jumped into and out of every car in the show room and not a single eye lid raised by the Westover staff.

At my handover, Gerard gave me as much time as i wanted, answered any questions, and then unexpectantly gave me a boxed scale model of the GTR and a bottle of Lanson champagne.

Did i need it on top of the Silverstone day and Arai helmet? No, but it was appreciated, and gives the customer the perception that Westovers appreciates your custom - nothing more, nothing less.

Has it had the desired effect? Yes, because i have made the effort to write this post thereby providing Westovers with free PR that countless others will read, which may or may not lead to a future customer choosing Westovers over another dealer. Provide a 'bad' customer experience and you tell 10 - 15 others, provide a 'good' cstomer experience and you tell 5 - 10 others.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey chaps give the guy a break. If I was spending £2K on a second hand POS but I'd made an appointment with the dealer for 10am I'd expect to be seen within 15mins of that appointment. The waiting for an hour with no attention is not acceptable customer service IMHO, whatever the car.


----------



## tricky151 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Handover*

Can the question be asked of other customers who have taken delivery from Newcastle HPC?
What was the experience like, be honest?


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

guys please stop kicking a big fuss about flowers and not been looked after imagine the glory you gonna have imagine the legend you are gonna sit in for the 1st time or atleast own it for the 1st time imagine all the porsches and ferraris you gonna chew and throw em out the quad exhausts and finally imagine the women you gonna pull surely thats gd enough reason to say thanks mate now gimmi the keys i dont want flowers for the missus no offence to anyone but if you was buying a gtr did you buy the flowers with it ? or ask for to be looked after by them on placing the order did you actually say to them il tip you mate wot a nice car just have some flowers in it for the wife then if they didnt yes id be p****d off about it moral is 1 they did not beg for the car to be bought 2 they selling them at sensible prices compared to most of rivals last but not least it is the ultimate car i dont own 1 yet but hopefully i will 2 yrs from now gotta enjoy my 900 tuned 34 then move onto this and you bet i will not ask for flowers just the keys and little info about it would do oh and the warranty  so stop crying for flowers and enjoy the car  and if you want a race im waiting lol


----------



## Bobo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Newcastle HPC service*

Hi Guys,

Cant comment on the handover but can comment on the Newcastle HPC service so far. My GTR is not due till October but all through this last year Richard at Newcastle Benfield has been in regular contcat with info updates, pictures, info on products, test driving experiences and has accommodated my constant changing of mind over colour spec etc.

To help with the colour/spec decision he has taken time to show me multiple delivery cars in the workshop as they are getting prepared to help me make my decision.

I know its not the handover experience, but in terms of customer experience his communication has been very positive, he has responded to e-mails and call quickly and efficiently and on top of all that is a real canny bloke. I would be very surprised if this was to change come handover time


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

Having worked in the motor trade for 20 years plus, I've spent a small future on Flowers, expensive bottles, free golf days, etc, etc, to caputure 'loyality' it's been an absolute waste of good time and money, these 'loyal' customers will sell you down the river for fifty quid!!! As for the hour wait......I think you need to ask youself why the sales guy at the HPC would rather spend an hour with a couple of OAP's on a Micra, than hand you the keys to the best value, real world supercar ever built. Loyality was lost a long time ago, down to customers knowing the price of everthing and the value of nothing..........and it is coming back anytime soon..............Hope you enjoy the car!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nissan Nige said:


> Having worked in the motor trade for 20 years plus, I've spent a small future on Flowers, expensive bottles, free golf days, etc, etc, to caputure 'loyality' it's been an absolute waste of good time and money, these 'loyal' customers will sell you down the river for fifty quid!!! As for the hour wait......I think you need to ask youself why the sales guy at the HPC would rather spend an hour with a couple of OAP's on a Micra, than hand you the keys to the best value, real world supercar ever built. Loyality was lost a long time ago, down to customers knowing the price of everthing and the value of nothing..........and it is coming back anytime soon..............Hope you enjoy the car!



Now thats a good post :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm (Aug 1, 2008)

stealth said:


> Now thats a good post :thumbsup:


good points!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

gadger said:


> Hi
> Just taken delivery of new GT-R from Newcastle and I am deeply dissappointed with the whole thing. Can I ask everyone else how their handover went and did anyone get keyrings, flowers etc that you would normally expect when buying a new car. I think Nissan (and their dealers) are out of their depth when it comes to customer service on this kind of car



You wrote this before 7pm on the day you got your R35??? 

ABOUT SODDING KEYRINGS AND FLOWERS.

And from your further post, you were already p**sed??? 

Whether you mean angry or drunk, you're unbelievable.

If you won the lottery, you'd complain that it wasn't a roll-over week. 

Some people on this forum.................

actually forget it - this thread isn't worth a single further keystroke


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Why some people feel that their arses should be constantly kissed is a mystery to me... The salesman probably saw you coming and saw the pleasant old couple as a good excuse. A micra may well be a very large purchase for some people.... I hope they got their flowers etc and if that dealer didn't de-crust their cucumber sandwiches there will be hell to pay!!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Bobo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Cant comment on the handover but can comment on the Newcastle HPC service so far. My GTR is not due till October but all through this last year Richard at Newcastle Benfield has been in regular contcat with info updates, pictures, info on products, test driving experiences and has accommodated my constant changing of mind over colour spec etc.
> 
> ...


hear hear!!. This bloke (gadger) is obviously a whinging twat. 

Newcastle HPC have been (and I'm sure will continue to be) absolutely great. I would definitely recommend them to anyone buying any Nissan.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

clint thrust said:


> hear hear!!. This bloke (gadger) is obviously a whinging twat.
> 
> .




Should change his name to Todger


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

*Newcastle HPC service*



clint thrust said:


> hear hear!!. This bloke (gadger) is obviously a whinging t***.
> 
> Newcastle HPC have been (and I'm sure will continue to be) absolutely great. I would definitely recommend them to anyone buying any Nissan.


I'd vouch for the serivce offered by Richard at Newcastle HPC. I'm due my car in July and called in yesterday for a run out in their demonstrator. Richard was great - took me on a decent test route with a mix of dual carriageway, twisties and urban. A good 30 mins behind the wheel in all and enough to convince me I've made a good decision (I was suprised how much quicker it is than my RS4, even though I was expecting this).

I had to squeeze the drive in before a meeting at a client in Newcastle and Richard even managed to slightly defer another customer handover (non GTR) to fit me in (after checking this was OK with the other customer first of course). So, I suspect gadger's experience was just unfortunate happenstance.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

SurreyUMSGTR said:


> Well, interesting thread. Not wanting to get into what is or isnt good customer experience, BUT, Westovers have been as informative through the ordering process as they could, and on my day of collection, Gerard called in advance to say his previous handover was running a little late and did i mind. Not at all, got the chance to sit and drool over the showroom GTR and my two small boys happily jumped into and out of every car in the show room and not a single eye lid raised by the Westover staff.
> 
> At my handover, Gerard gave me as much time as i wanted, answered any questions, and then unexpectantly gave me a boxed scale model of the GTR and a bottle of Lanson champagne.
> 
> ...


By far the most sensible post on here.


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

I waited 18 months for my R35 one hour more would not have killed me!!
A car with the nick name Godzila having flowers!!! Man up you wuss!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

richdevil said:


> I waited 18 months for my R35 one hour more would not have killed me!!
> A car with the nick name Godzila having flowers!!! Man up you wuss!!



agreed...


----------



## fop (Aug 5, 2008)

I got the daft bunch of flowers. As my wife said if a female had bought the car would they have changed it to a Swiss army knife for "him indoors".


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I got a free tank of fuel and an Auto Art R35 - I was well pleased - given the choice of fuel and R35 mini or bottle of champers and some flowers I would have taken the Fuel and R35 everytime. 

I just wanted to drive it - my handover was about 40 mins and that was too long, I waited 2 years for my car and it sitting in the showroom next to me whilst I am being told about shit I read in the pdf daownload of the manual 3 months ago was so hard.

Could not wait to get out onto the open road.

Kp


----------

